# Ehrenkodex des DAV



## Ossipeter (21. Januar 2013)

Ehrenkodex des DAV 

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=65

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[edit by Thomas9904: 
Wie wir aus eigener Erfahrung wissen, zeigen Verbände und Verbandspräsidenten gerne mal Angler an. 
Ein solche Text unterliegt auc dem Copyright uind darf daher nicht im Wortlaut veröffentlicht werden, sondern nur verlinkt. ]



Oh wenns doch überall so wäre, ist mein erster Gedanke! Wenn ich mir dann unsere Verbände und Funktionäre in beiden "Lagern" dazu anschaue, dann frage ich mich, warum ist es nicht so?!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

Dieser Kodex ist eine sehr erstrebenswerte Utopie. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass dieser Text meiner Meinung nach als Leitbild für einen wie auch immer gestalteten Bundesverband sehr geeignet wäre. Inhaltlich super formuliert.

Bevor hier aber großer Jubel aller Lager ausbricht:
"Das Angeln ist eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die deshalb zum  fairen und schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen verpflichtet. Das schließt  einen Wettkampf zwischen Mensch und Tier aus."  => Wettkampfangeln und C&R sind damit auch schwer vereinbar.


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bevor hier aber großer Jubel aller Lager ausbricht:
> "Das Angeln ist eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die deshalb zum  fairen und schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen verpflichtet. Das schließt  einen Wettkampf zwischen Mensch und Tier aus."  => Wettkampfangeln und C&R sind damit auch schwer vereinbar.



Solange man Fische(auf Grund ihrer Wirbelsäule) Warmblütern etc.gleichstellt...ist oben geschriebenes wahrscheinlich der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner...wie angeln und momentanes Tierschutzgesetz miteinander vereinbar sind.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bevor hier aber großer Jubel aller Lager ausbricht:




...........sollte man vor allem realisieren, dass dieser Ehrenkodex - wie auch die Agenda 50 plus - noch aus der Zeit eine Bernd Mikulin stammen.

Diese Grundsätze sind seit dem Umkippen von Markstein und der bedingungslosen Unterordnung des DAV zu den Leitsätzen des VDSF Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



> Diese Grundsätze sind seit dem Umkippen von Markstein und der bedingungslosen Unterordnung des DAV zu den Leitsätzen des VDSF Schall und Rauch.


Leider......

Genauso wie die vo der 12er-Kommission gemeinsam erarbeiteten Grundsätze, die dann das VDSF-Präsidium in die Tonne kloppte und als "DAV-internes Diskussionspapier" bezeichnete:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf

Was jetzt jedoch droht, sieht man hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256765

Angeln nur zum Fleischmachen, Spaß darf es keinesfalls machen, weiterhin vorauseilender Gehorsam gegenüber Tierschützern und weitere Restriktionen für Angler.

Da ist es doch gut, wenn sich am, 15.02. die ewiggestrigen Verhindererverbände unter Führung von Mohnert, Markstein und Braun etc. nun zusammentun und sich die DAVler nun bedingungslos anschliessen.

Hat man wenigstens alle in einem Sack.....................

Gut, dass es keinen einheitlichen Verband geben wird, da nicht alle LV so bescheuert sind, einen Selbstbedienungsbundesverband für Funktionäre (DAFV) mitzumachen....


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

je mehr entnommen werden muss , um so mehr kann der Züchter/ Fischer nachsetzten;
verdeckte Förderung?

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

So einfach isses nicht - man soll ja nur den Überschuss abschöpfen und besetzen nur im "Notfall"...

Ist ja aber anderes Thema - schon wenn ich die Begriffe "Ehre" und Verbände in einem Satz/Zusammenhang sehe, kräuseln sich bei mir inzwischen die Zehennägel hoch...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So einfach isses nicht - man soll ja nur den Überschuss abschöpfen und besetzen nur im "Notfall"...


 
Das gilt allerdings nicht für die in Bayern stark verbreiteten künstlichen Weiher (ablassbar, gegen Fischwechsel geschützt etc.)

Nur als Hausnummer: Mein Verein hat im vergangenen Jahr 5,5 Tonnen in solche Gewässer besetzt. 

In Fließgewässern und natürlichen Seen sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Meine Meinung: Ohne Besatz funktioniert in Bayern kaum ein Verein, zumindest nicht, wenn er dem Gesetz (Entnahmezwang) folgt.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

Hallo,



> Meine Meinung: Ohne Besatz funktioniert in Bayern kaum ein Verein, zumindest nicht, wenn er dem Gesetz (Entnahmezwang) folgt.



................und das wird das Ende des Angels sein bzw. die Einschränkungen werden so gravierend sein, dass man sein Hobby nach 10 Fischen in 4 Wochen dann fürs weitere Jahr abhaken kann


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ................und das wird das Ende des Angels sein bzw. die Einschränkungen werden so gravierend sein, dass man sein Hobby nach 10 Fischen in 4 Wochen dann fürs weitere Jahr abhaken kann




Haargenau darauf wird es hinauslaufen. Alles andere ist Unsinn.

Es muss ja auch nun wirklich niemand unbedingt öfter als einmal im Monat selbstgefangenen Fisch essen. Von daher würde eine reduzierung der Ausübung der Angelfischerei schon Sinn machen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ................und das wird das Ende des Angels sein bzw. die Einschränkungen werden so gravierend sein, dass man sein Hobby nach 10 Fischen in 4 Wochen dann fürs weitere Jahr abhaken kann


 
Teilweise sind diese Einschränkungen ganz klar heute bereits existent. Entnahmezwang + Jahres-Fangbegrenzung bei Karpfen führen dazu, dass man ggf. im August die Karpfenruten einmotten kann. Das trifft einige Rentner im Verein, die viel Zeit haben, tatsächlich. 

Der Entnahmezwang führt generell dazu, dass man sich erst mal fragen muss, was man mit den Fängen macht. Ich habe im vorigen Jahr nur 8 Karpfen entnommen, aber das waren dann schon mal 24 Kilo. Hat dazu geführt, dass ich auf Karpfen eigentlich nur 10 Mal gezielt gefischt habe.

Allerdings habe ich mir die Freiheit genommen, völlig in Übereinstimmung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz die 3 >10kg Karpfen wegen mangelnder Verwertungsmöglichkeit wieder in die Freiheit zu entlassen. Und sollte da mal jemand Hardball mit mir spielen wollen, endet das ggf. sicher nicht beim Amtsgericht ...


----------



## Wegberger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

Hallo,



> Allerdings habe ich mir die Freiheit genommen, völlig in Übereinstimmung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz die 3 >10kg Karpfen  wegen mangelnder Verwertungsmöglichkeit wieder in die Freiheit zu  entlassen. Und sollte da mal jemand Hardball mit mir spielen wollen,  endet das ggf. sicher nicht beim Amtsgericht ...



Allerdings gegen das geltende bayrische Recht verstoßen ...denn diese Freiheit steht dir nicht zu.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Allerdings gegen das geltende bayrische Recht verstoßen ...denn diese Freiheit steht dir nicht zu.


 
Das Tierschutzgesetz legt fest, dass ich einen Fisch nicht ohne sinnvollen Grund töten darf. Was mache ich denn nun richtig, wenn ich den großen Fisch nicht vewerten kann, er aber dummerweise an meiner Angel hängt? Diese Größe haben vielleicht 1% der Fische in meinen Gewässern und ich wollte ihn auch gar nicht fangen. Verkaufen darf ich den Fisch auch nicht. 

Ich würde folglich immer gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen, entweder Fischereigesetz oder Tierschutzgesetz. Zu klären, wer da im Recht ist, sind Gerichte da und genau dort würde die Sache landen. Und wenn man dort in mein Fangbuch schaut wird man mir nur schwerlich das C&R-Schild umhängen können. Da wäre ich schon gespannt, was rauskommt und wer zum Schluss dumm dasteht ...


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

Um mal zu dem eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:m

Genau dieser Ehrenkodex des DAV ist das , woran ich das Ergebnis dieser hoffentlich nicht zustande kommenden Fusion messen werde, liebe stumme Mitleser|wavey:

Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Um mal zu dem eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:m
> 
> Genau dieser Ehrenkodex des DAV ist das , woran ich das Ergebnis dieser hoffentlich nicht zustande kommenden Fusion messen werde, liebe stumme Mitleser|wavey:
> 
> Gruß A.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich hätte überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn sich der fusionierte Verband diesen Ehrenkodex zusammen mit dem Zukunftspapier DAV 50 plus auf seine Fahnen schreiben und das ganze mit einer vernüftigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und demokratischem Gestaltungsspielraum garnieren würde.

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

Dass Mohnert, Braun und Konsorten die Mehrheit haben und vom DAV mangels Stimmmasse eh im VDSF/DAFV nix durchgesetzt werden kann, habt ihr aber schon gemerkt?

Sonst hätte man das ja alles schon festschreiben können, wenn man das so wollte und damit viele Angler beruhigen............

Man will aber eben seitens jetzigem DAV diesen ungeliebten anglerfreundlichen Ballast aus alten Mikuklin/DAV-Tagen loswerden und bedingungslos zum VDSF/DAFV übertreten........

Sonst hätte mans ja festschreiben können - und ich ich hätte daran nix zu meckern gehabt, wäre das festgeschrieben worden.

*IST ES ABER NICHT!!!!*


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ehrenkodex des DAV*

Thomas : ich kann ja zählen, im Winter zwar schwierig, da ich da Socken an habe:m, komme also nicht allzuweit

Was soll ich denn schreiben, außer was ich will?
was dort passiert steht freilich auf'nem anderen Blatt
Gruß A.


----------

